# Spreading seeds of Filipino Martial Arts.



## Tigerrbo156113 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello fellow brothers and sisters of the arts.  Am a instructor of several systems and styles of the Filipino stick and knife arts. I am Alejandro Elias and I live in Cochise Co.  In Arizona and am interested in finding serious students in the Sierra Vista AZ, area to build up interested student as a group . Interested?   Text me at my Facebook wall  use this name alexjandro Elias.  Ok hope to here from you soon.


----------

